# Color scan of passport and birth certificate



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

I am preparing documents for 189 visa application and I have checked the document checklist page on immi site.

There it is stated that I have to provide:
- Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages of the current passports or travel documents of all people included in the application.
- Scanned colour copy of your birth registration

I have certified copies of my passport and birth certificate together with English translations but unfortunately these certified copies are black-and-white.

In my country it is not possible to certify a color copy of a document(at least I wast told so).

Is it a problem to attach these black-and-white certified copies or should I upload a simple color scan of these documents along with the certified copies?


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Mate!
lol, this is the second time i see a similar question today.

The Color requirement is needed to show "stamps and signatures" mate regardless of the paper type! because if you scan them with -black and white only- scanning mode, the Signatures/ stamps won`t look genuine.

cheers


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Hi Mate!
> lol, this is the second time i see a similar question today.
> 
> The Color requirement is needed to show "stamps and signatures" mate regardless of the paper type! because if you scan them with -black and white only- scanning mode, the Signatures/ stamps won`t look genuine.
> ...


I see, they state that it should be a color scan, but this means that certification stamps and signatures have to be in color not the document that was previously copied before certification.

Thanks mate


----------

